# Do all accessories need to be fused?



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Generally, do all accessories need to be fused - such as Bilge Pump, Night Marker Lights, etc.? Or, just more sensitive electronic items like Fish Finder / GPS?


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Every electrical component should be fused. It’s a basic safety issue.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

My boat has a basic accessory toggle switch panel - and I see now that it appears to maybe have circuit breakers off each toggle - there are no fuses; are circuit breakers an alternative to using fuses in the marine industry? Is one considered better than the other?

My panel looks a bit like this one;


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Breakers are just fine. Are you adding accessories or just familiarizing yourself with the electrical system?


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes, I didn't realize it had breakers until I looked at it closer a few hours ago; I am re-doing all of the wiring, boat is only four years old, but previous owner had all kinds of half-ass wiring going to bilge, etc. - so just re-doing his stuff; I am buying a new fish finder (mainly for depth readings) and guess I may need to fuse that on top of the breaker? Adding USB ports - which not sure if I should fuse, etc. I'll have to look at the breakers closer tomorrow to see what amps they are, but guessing they may be a bit on the high side for electronics.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Breakers and fuses are really meant to break a short circuit. Not protect the device in the middle of the circuit. Electronics may have their own internal or inline fuse. Nice thing about breakers is you can’t easily foil wrap it or put in a bigger size to get by a fuse that keeps blowing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You should also size the breakers properly otherwise it may act like there is no issue until its too late.

For example: looking at the panel above, the stereo draws about 5 amps and the wash down draws about 13. This is particularly important if you run your troller through it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just don’t size the breaker exceeding amperage capacity of wire size and length. Otherwise wire goes poof before breaker trips.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most electronics - radios, depthfinders, chartplotters, etc. will come with their own in-line fuses - same for trim tab switches, power poles, etc. Your breaker panel will be for all the other stuff that you'll want switches for - lights (every kind - and set them up separately - nav lights, courtesy lights, bait well lights, etc.), pumps - one for each pump -keep them separate.., etc. Make a point of reading the papers that come with each type of gear since they'll not only tell you what size fuse or breaker to use - but also what size wire is needed.... This is particularly true for bilge or baitwell pumps.... 

Heavier gear - trolling motor, power poles, stuff that comes with it's own switch like trim tabs, jackplates, etc. keep off of your switch panel and try to keep your circuits as simple as possible - battery to switch with in-line fuse then power to appliance... 

No matter what anyone says.... resist the urge to put a larger fuse or breaker than the manufacturer says for any usage since that will lead to damage to the item... If you're popping a breaker or fuse on a circuit, find out why and fix it instead... and always, repeat always use only tinned copper wiring for a boat... You'll find that a good marine hardware store is your friend when it comes to quality marine stuff - resist the urge to pick it up at a place like Walmart or Home Depot... 

You haven't lived until you're on your skiff 100 yards from the ramp at 1Am with customers aboard and realize you've gotten a short in a wiring circuit and it's starting to show flame because you didn't set your breaker (trolling motor circuit) properly. Just another of those "ask me how I know" propositions... When I'd finished yanking out the wiring to kill the small fire I looked around and my customers were in the bow getting out the life jackets... Not my finest moment - and of course - they were a doctor and a lawyer - and I work in the Miami area... Gives me a bad feeling every time I think about that little incident - only 20 years ago now....


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> You should also size the breakers properly otherwise it may act like there is no issue until its too late.
> 
> For example: looking at the panel above, the stereo draws about 5 amps and the wash down draws about 13. This is particularly important if you run your troller through it.


I looked at things a bit closer today, there is actually a 20-amp inline fuse between the battery and switch panel - then from that point the toggle switches just have mostly 10-amp breakers, but a few have I think 3-amp ones - just can't remember what accessories those were right now.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> You should also size the breakers properly otherwise it may act like there is no issue until its too late.
> 
> For example: looking at the panel above, the stereo draws about 5 amps and the wash down draws about 13. This is particularly important if you run your troller through it.


Un related to his post, but how much do LED light strips, LED nav lights, LED 30w headlights run? 5 amps or less each?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jasonrl23 said:


> Un related to his post, but how much do LED light strips, LED nav lights, LED 30w headlights run? 5 amps or less each?


You could light up a skiff like a Christmas tree with a single 5 amp fuse. 33 LED lights at 6.5 watts draws 1.8 amps

Amps is equal to watts divided by volts (amp = watts/volts). Or you can look on the label to get the amps.


----------

